# A good link...



## MDowdey (May 13, 2003)

http://www.epaperpress.com/psphoto/

This was from photobug.

many thanks

md


----------



## JadeaDragon (Jun 1, 2003)

Although this is for photographic, you can do some amazing things with photos. If you treat them as images you can import them to a 3D program as an element in a landscape or into a 2D program to apply painting textures or framing elements for webpages. 

Below is a list of links compiled on another forum I am on. I hope you will find some of them useful. 


v-----Photoshop-----v 

http://www.3x4.co.uk/tutorials.php 
http://www.stridingstudio.com/tutorials/ 
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/ 
http://www.deepspaceweb.com/ 
http://www.neofrog.com/tutorials.html 
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/ 
http://www.spoono.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
http://www.pixeljunction.com/tutorials.php 
http://www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/ 
http://www.spyroteknik.com/ 
http://www.carbonfour.com/tutorials/ 
http://jereme.gfxsites.net/ 
http://www.dubtastic.com/ 
http://www.digitalwebgold.com/resources/tutorials.htm --- metal effects gallore 
http://www.designsbymark.com 
http://www.neofrog.com/tutorials.html 
http://www.effectlab.com/ 
http://www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html 
http://tutorials.dreaminfinity.com/ 
http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/index.shtml 
http://www.eyeball-design.com/page09.htm 
http://www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop.htm 
http://www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
http://www.eyesondesign.net/pshop/tuts.htm 
http://www.deepspaceweb.com/sections.php 
http://www.savvy.net/photoshop.htm 
http://www.photoshopcafe.com 
http://www.phong.com/tutorials 
http://robouk.gdesign.nl/tutorials/ 
http://www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html 
http://www.pankpages.com/tutorials/photoshoptut.htm 
http://www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm 
http://www.stab.se/aq/ny/index.htm 
http://www.darkerimaging.com/tutorials.htm 
http://jereme.gfxsites.net/ 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph....htm?once=true& 
http://www.rtideas.com/ticks/ 
http://www.screaming-art.com/tutorials.php 
http://www.digitaltropic.com/tutorials.htm 
http://www.perfectpixels.com/index.cfm?method=photoshop 
http://www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html 
http://www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
http://www.teamphotoshop.com/photoshop/tutorials/ps_tut.php
http://www.stridingstudio.com/tutorials/ 
http://www.eyeland.com/tutorials.php 
http://user.fundy.net/morris/main.html 
http://europa.spaceports.com/~beatop/tutorials.htm 
http://www.bizark.com/learn/ 
http://www.carbonfour.com/tutorials/ 
http://umojan99.tripod.com/ 
http://www.webteknique.com/ 
http://www.nebulus.org 
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/index.html 
http://www.masteratwork.com/ed/7denierave/ 
http://www.tutorialforums.com/index.php?referrerid=62 
http://www.theroot42.org/forum/ 
http://www.dreaminfinity.com 



v-----Paint Shop Pro-----v
http://www.pinoy7.com/psptutorials/default.htm
http://www.psplinks.com
http://www.solardreamstudios.com
http://www.state-of-entropy.com/
http://www.pspiz.com/
http://www.putertutor.net/paint/psplinks.htm 
http://www.learn2paint.net/

v-----Blender-----v
http://www.elysiun.com/
http://10secondclub.org/users/juicy/
http://members.yourlink.net/gruff/
http://www.b5blender.com
http://blenderchar.weirdhat.com/tutorials.php
http://vrotvrot.com/support/browse.php
http://www.geocities.com/pollythesh...tlib_index.html (this isn't a tutorial site, it's just a large pack of nice materials that you can download for free)
http://www.blenderwars.com/index.php (tutorials and lots of EXCELLENT free star wars and star trek models to download. 
They're even fully textured)
http://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~mein/blender/tutorials/du (tutorial on how to make dust in blender)




v-----LightWave3D-----v 

http://www.niklasindustries.com/tutorials/ 
http://members.shaw.ca/lightwavetutorials/ 
http://www.kolumbus.fi/erkki.halkka/ 
http://www.lightwave3d.com/tutorials/ 
http://lwg3d.org/LWG/ 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davies/ 
http://www.ap3d.com/betterspace/betterspace-tut-00.htm 


v-----3D Studio MAX-----v 

http://www.3dbuzz.com 
http://www.3dcafe.com 
http://www.3dluvr.com 
http://www.discreet.com 
http://www.voidix.com 
http://www.3dlinks.com/ 
http://www.3dspline.com/ 
http://www.maxforums.org/ 
http://www.the3dstudio.com/ 
http://www.scifi-meshes.com/ 
http://www.xbitlabs.com/cpu/3dmax-platform/ 
http://www.find.com.au/tutorials/3dsoftware/ 
http://www.webreference.com/3d/ 
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/
http://home.swipnet.se/~w-43920/ulf/tutorial/main.htm 
www.3dtotal.com 
http://www.dectus.com/ 


v-----Cinema4D-----v 

http://www.explode.be (in dutch) 
http://warped.designerspad.net 


v-----Maya-----v 
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/3dsoftware/maya/ 
http://www.3dcafe.com/asp/tutalias.asp 
http://www.3dgate.com/techniques/tutorials.html 
http://www.thegnomonworkshop.com/tutorials/tutorials.html
http://www.tutorialzone.de/tutorial...bkategorie=maya 
http://www.rhonda.com/Maya_TopTen_intro.html 
http://www.find.com.au/tutorials/3dsoftware/maya/ http://www.web3dservice.com/maya_tutorials.html 
http://www.keithlango.com/ 
http://www.thehobbitguy.com/Tutorials.html
http://www.pixho.com/ 
http://www.mtmckinley.net/tutorials.html 
http://www.mayasg.com/tutorials.htm 
http://www.gnomononline.com/ 
http://www.3dtotal.com/ 


v-----General 3D info-----v 

http://www.flay.com 
http://www.3dcafe.com 
http://www.3dlinks.com 



V-----Flash/Flash MX-----v 

http://www.cbtcafe.com/flash/index.html 
http://www.flashguru.co.uk/tutorials.php 
http://www.ultrashock.com/
http://www.virtual-fx.net/vfx/tutorial.php 
http://www.developingwebs.net/flash/ 

V-----Bryce-----V 

http://www.petersharpe.com/Tutorials.htm 
http://calyxa.best.vwh.net/pearl/tutor.html 
http://www.halcyon.com/alrives/brycetips/ 
http://www.3dlinks.com/tutorials_bryce.cfm 
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/tutorial/ 
http://www.3dcafe.com/asp/tutbryce.asp 
http://3dmodelworld.com/brycetut.asp 
http://www.brycetech.com/tutor/b4tut.html 
http://lonewolf.tierranet.com/tutorials.html 
http://www.find.com.au/tutorials/corel/bryce/ 
http://www.jccreations.com/tuts.htm 
http://www.huntfor.com/3d/tutorials/bryce.htm 
http://www.spacejetters.co.uk/html/tutorials.html http://www.bmacleod.com/bgframesfolder/frlibright.html 
http://www.cadtutor.net/dd/bryce/resource/resource.html 
http://calyxa.best.vwh.net/pearl/clipart.html http://www.btinternet.com/~d.s.w/brycetuts.htm 
http://my.netian.com/~brace/brace.htm 
http://jam-graphics.com/peter.html 

V-----Rhino 3D-----V 

http://www.3dcafe.com/asp/tutrhino.asp 
http://members.tripod.com/~fyre3d/tutorials.htm -- includes a few other program tutorials (i.e. max, bryce2...) 
http://www.huntfor.com/3d/tutorials/rhino.htm 
http://www.amazing3d.com/services/tutrhino.html 
http://www.3drender.com/rhino/ 
http://www.geocities.com/rhino3dtutorials/tutorials.htm



Have Fun!

=)
Jade


----------



## sin_q (Sep 3, 2003)

*Adobe Photoshop:*
http://www.photoshopcafe.com 
http://xen-fx.com/txt/ 
http://www.stab.se/aq/ny/index.htm 
http://www.metaeffect.com/main.m4?go=main 
http://deaddreamer.com 
http://www.aovs02.dsl.pipex.com/ 
http://www.eyeballdesign.com 
http://www.eyesondesign.net 
http://www.spoono.com 
http://robouk.gdesign.nl/ 
http://www.adobeevangelists.com/ 
http://www.planetphotoshop.com 
http://showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm 
http://www.neofrog.com 
http://w1.243.telia.com/~u24308054/designstudios/ 
http://www.jlswebsoruce.com 
http://www.piregwan.com/tutorials/ 
http://www.psworkshop.net 
http://www.geocities.com/nessele/ 
http://webdeveloper.com/html/html_table_splicing.html 
http://www.spoono.com/ 
http://www.dsigning.com/ 
http://www.opticnurve.com/ 
http://www.digitalwebgold.com/resources/tutorials.htm#photoshop 
http://www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/ 
http://www.algonet.se/~dip/photoshop/tips/tips_00.html 
http://www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm 
http://strider-web.virtualave.net/ 
http://www.handson.nu/ 
http://www.screaming-art.com/tutorial14.php 
http://www.photoshoptechniques.com/main/defaulth.html 
http://www.tutorialhound.com/photoshop/tutorials/photoshop_tutorials.shtml 
http://www.absolutecross.com/ 
http://www.netcolony.com/arts/d5uga/Pshop/tuts.html 
http://www.grafx-design.com/phototut.html 
http://www.wetzelandcompany.com/MonthlyTipB.html 
http://thetechnozone.com/macbuyersg...Photoshop6.html 
http://www.thedesigncore.com 
http://www.photoshopuser.com 
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/ 
http://www.effectlab.com 
http://www.voidfx.com 
http://www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html 
http://www.espressographics.com/ 
http://users.iafrica.com/c/cu/cubic/vers/ 
http://www.deepspaceweb.com 
http://www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/ 
http://www.netcolony.com/arts/d5uga/Pshop/tuts.html 
http://www.candeekis.com/alltutorials.html 
http://thetechnozone.com/macbuyersguide/software/graphics/Photoshop6.html 
http://www.shadowness.com 
http://www.phong.com/tutorials 
http://www.deviantart.com/thumbnails.php?sectioon=ps6 
http://www.razorart.com 
http://www.zeroplace.com/ 
http://www.liquidsoft.com 
http://www.pixeljunction.com 
http://www.thinkdan.com 
http://www.solardreamstudios.com 
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/adobe 
http://www.wastedyouth.org 
http://www.teamphotoshop.com 
http://www.toeng.com 
http://www.endeffect.com 
http://www.turtleshell.com 
http://www.aovs02.dsl.pipex.com/ 
http://www.cognitivedistortion.com 
http://www.somethingleet.com 
http://www.actionfx.com 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph...ls6/?once=true& 
http://www.geocities.com/vitseeus/photoshop_recipes.htm 
http://homepages.ihug.com.au/~mr_jr/tutorials.htm 
http://www.hyperpark.com/ 
http://www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
http://the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/default.htm 
http://www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
http://www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
http://jereme.gfxsites.net/ 
http://www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html 
http://pionet.net/~jzeman/tips/contents.html 
http://www.multimania.com/harvestr/logos/ 
http://www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html 
http://www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey....html?tw=design 
http://www.iservice.at/isset.html 
http://www.itgraphics.com.au/tutorial/index.htm 
http://www.visual-redemption.com/ 
http://mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm 
http://showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm 
http://www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html 
http://homepage.mac.com/markstrange...hoto~index.html 
http://www.sketchpad.net/ 
http://www.iservice.at/isset.html 
http://www.itgraphics.com.au/tutorial/index.htm 
http://www.visual-redemption.com/ 
http://mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm 
http://showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm 
http://www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html 
http://homepage.mac.com/markstrange...hoto~index.html 
http://www.sketchpad.net/ 
http://www.netpedia.com/graphics/tips/ 
http://www.opticnurve.com/ 
http://www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/ photoshop.asp 
http://www.ozones.com/handson/ 
http://www.pageresource.com/ 
http://www.pagetutor.com/ 
http://www.pankpages.com/ 
http://www.piscespub.com/pcpp50.html 
http://www.pixelpunk.8m.com/ 
http://www.espressographics.com/ 
http://www.evening.demon.co.uk/articles.html 
http://www.eyeball-design.com/page09.htm 
http://www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/ 
http://www.firelily.com/ 
http://www.freegraphics.com/10_Tutorials/Photoshop/ 
http://www.codewarrioru.com/CodeWarriorU/ 
http://www.webspace.com.br/opus/web3.htm 
http://geda-online.com/ 
http://www.gifart.com/graphictips5.shtml 
http://gliebster.com/ 
http://www.2ginc.com/ 
http://2.gograph.com/fusion/EN/E...op.cfm?jmpfos=1 
http://www.goranation.com/ 
http://books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/psresources.htm 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/libra...shop+6+Tutorial 
http://ebmasters.net/tutorials/Photoshop/ 
http://user.fundy.net/morris/redire...photoshop.shtml 
http://www.grafx-design.com/tutorials.html 
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/ 
http://homepages.ihug.com.au/~mr_jr/tutorials.htm 
http://www.hyperpark.com/ 
http://www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
http://the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/default.htm 
http://www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
http://www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
http://jereme.gfxsites.net/ 
http://www.veraldar.net/ari/ 
http://webreference.com/graphics/column36/ 
http://www.bizark.com/ 
http://www.bluesfear.com/ 
http://www.webdevelopersjournal.com..._ad_banner.html 
http://www.candeekis.com/alltutorials.html 
http://www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/ 
http://builder.cnet.com/webbuilding/0-7370.html 
http://builder.cnet.com/webbuilding...-4279263-1.html 
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/ 
http://www.cyberinkdesign.com/tutor.htm 
http://www.dacort.com/tutorials.php 
http://www.dalinise.com/ 
http://2achievesuccess.com/david/ 
http://misery.subnet.at/ 
http://www.thewebmachine.com 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Adobe Illustrator:* 
http://www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/illustrator/button/index.html 
http://www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/illustrator/type/ 
http://docs.rinet.ru:8080/Ill/ 
http://ergodraw.looktwo.com/e/tutorials/clouds_4q1001a.shtml 
http://ergodraw.looktwo.com/e/tutorials/blob_2q601a.shtml 
http://ergodraw.looktwo.com/e/tutorials/aqua_3q801a.shtml 
http://www.artlandia.com/products/SymmetryWorks/tutorials/index.html 
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/clark_lon/cropmarks/index.html 
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/type/tutorial.asp?id=28521 
http://web.zdnet.com/products/stories/reviews/0,4161,2456892,00.html 
http://web.zdnet.com/products/stories/reviews/0,4161,2455569,00.html 
http://www.webreference.com/graphics/column39/ 
http://www.adobe.com/webstudio/illustrator/illfthropac/main.html 
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/type/tutorial.asp?id=21445 
http://www.adobe.com/webstudio/illustrator/ 
http://www.sketchpad.net/illustrator.htm [11/11/2002] 
http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/illustratortuts/ [11/11/2002] 
http://www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/illustrator.html [11/11/2002] 
http://www.nelsonsfreelance.com/tutorial/ [11/11/2002] 

-------------------------------------------------------

*3d Studio Max:* 
http://www.maxhelp.com/content/tutorials/billow/billow.htm 
http://www.maxhelp.com/content/tutorials/campfire/campfire.htm 
http://www.spoono.com/tutorials/3dstudiomax/box/ 
http://www.zoomorphix.com.au/tutorials/start.html 
http://www.deaddreamer.com/v10/tuto/reflections.html 
http://www.tooheen.150m.com/ 
http://www.3dmaxer.dk/tutorials/engnew1.htm 
http://webreference.com/3d/lesson102/ 
http://webreference.com/3d/lesson101/ 
http://www.flashkit.com/tutorials/3D/3D_Solar-Trent_Sc-142/index.shtml[/link] 
http://webreference.com/3d/lesson100/ 
http://webreference.com/3d/lesson99/ 
http://webreference.com/3d/lesson96/ 
http://the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/2000/PosertoMax/default.htm 
http://webreference.com/3d/lesson65/ 
http://www.cs-net.gr/~contact7/tutorial4.htm 
http://www.zoomorphix.com.au/tutorials/purpleAlien/start.html 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Dreamweaver:*
http://tutorials.beginners.co.uk/intread/cobrand/wwl/i/310 
http://tutorials.beginners.co.uk/read/category/5/id/310 
http://tutorials.beginners.co.uk/intread/cobrand/wwl/i/313 
http://www.smartwebby.com/web_site_design/dreamweaver_form_tips.asp 
http://www.psmeg.co.uk/pages/tutorials/dreamweaver1.htm 
http://www.psmeg.co.uk/pages/tutorials/outlined_table.htm 
http://www.psmeg.co.uk/pages/tutorials/tables_dw.htm 
http://www.dw-fw-beginners.com/tutorials/drmwvr/text_1.htm 
http://www.dw-fw-beginners.com/tutorials/integrate/popup1.htm 
http://www.indiawebdevelopers.com/articles/dreamweaver_tutorial.asp 
http://www.photoshopcafe.com 
http://www.dwfaq.com/Tutorials/Basics/margins.asp 
http://www.webreference.com/graphics/books/dw4/ 
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/type/tutorial.asp?id=26956 
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/authoring/tools/tutorials/tutorial1.html 
http://www.trainingtools.com/online/dre 
amweaver4/index.htm 
http://www.smartwebby.com/web_site_design/dreamweaver_tips.asp 
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/default.asp?af=3&re=1&se=dreamw eaver 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Flash:*
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/default.asp?af=3&re=1&se=dreamw eaver 
http://www.cbtcafe.com/flash/advbuttons/animatedbuttons.html 
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials.php?section=Flash&articleid=67 
http://www.spoono.com/tutorials/flash/cursor/ 
http://www.help4flash.com/tutorials/dropdownmenu.swf 
http://www.actionscripts.org/tutorials/beginner/detect_flash_using_flash/inde x.shtml 
http://www.cbtcafe.com/flash/flyoutmenu/flyout.html 
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials.php?section=Flash&articleid=68 
http://www.cbtcafe.com/flash/motionguide/motionguide.html 
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials.php?section=Flash&articleid=74 
http://www.actionscripts.org/tutorials/beginner/PopUp_window_within_flash/ind ex.shtml 
http://www.actionscripts.org/tutorials/beginner/Password_protected_pages/inde x.shtml 
http://www.spoono.com/tutorials/flash/scroll/ 
http://www.help4flash.com/tutorials/scrollbar.swf 
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials.php?section=Flash&articleid=73 
http://www.webthang.co.uk/tutorials/gor_fmx3/mxp3_1.htm 
http://www.webthang.co.uk/tutorials/gor_fmx1/mxpl1.htm 
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/02/05/index4a.html 
http://www.webreference.com/js/column87/ 
http://www.flashkit.com 
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/default.asp?af=3&re=1&se=flash

-------------------------------------------------------

*NOTE:* Some of these links may not work or may hav been repeated from the links in the above post.

Sin Q


----------



## drlynn (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's two I use a lot:

http://www.digitalmastery.com/tips/
Ben WIllmore writes for _Photoshop User_ magazine and teaches Photoshop professionally. There are a lot of good tips here.

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp
Most of the stuff here is for photo-manipulation, but even if turning Catherine Zeta-Jones into a cyborg isn't your thing, you can learn a lot about HOW Photoshop works by following along with the tutorials.


----------

